# Halloween Ideas



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2012)

Flo?

Progressive Collection Flo Insurance Girl Costume


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 11, 2012)

Keeping it simple this year. Going as Clark Kent. Wearing a suit and putting a superman shirt on under it.


----------



## seyone (Oct 11, 2012)

I hate Flo, she makes me want to hurt her.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2012)

Maybe Hulk Hogan?

FOUAD ABIAD OPEN - IFBB Pro Guest Posers 2012 | MUSCLE INSIDER


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 12, 2012)

Beating iPhone Heart Halloween Costume + 20 more high-tech costumes - YouTube


----------



## bheart (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm looking at being a SWAT Commander


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 13, 2012)

seyone said:


> I hate Flo, she makes me want to hurt her.



I would tap flow, thought that since the first commercial i saw her in. Then again excessive lhjo is making me think about tapping the chick at Home Depot In the drywall section this morning...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm going as swiper the fox if that indicates who I will be going with...


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 13, 2012)

Sam Christian         @*GoRunSam*                                                      Going as Fetus Bean Ryan for Halloween.


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 13, 2012)

always a classic to go as a black gorilla, brings back some good memories for me


----------



## bigdtrain (Oct 13, 2012)

get the big puffy suit, get a bottle of whiskey and go hard my friends, will be a night to remember


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2012)

Sexy Halloween

http://thrillist.tumblr.com/post/34...tm_content=Sixpack&utm_campaign=2012+Six+Pack


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## charley (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm going to pull a 'rubber' over my head and go out as a 'PRICK'.............


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Bilal123 (Oct 27, 2012)

Going to Haunted Hollywood Sports in Bellflower. Running around shooting zombies with airsoft guns should be fun.


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm going to dress up as a serial killer.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 28, 2012)

i don't do dressing up etc but decor is fun.


----------



## secdrl (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm going as a black guy.


----------



## LAM (Oct 28, 2012)

Zaphod said:


> I'm going to dress up as a serial killer.



one of my buddies did that a couple of years ago.  he attached a bunch of those little cereal boxes to his sweater and had a fake knife.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2012)

DWITT's Last-Minute Halloween Costume - Entertainment - Minneapolis - Thrillist Minneapolis


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2012)

The Rock Dresses As HULK For Halloween

Here's a bit of fun for all  you _Avengers_ fans on this All Hallows Eve and a break from the _Star  Wars_ onslaught.  See Dwyane '_The Rock_' Johnson dressed up as  everyone's favorite Avenger, _The Hulk_. Behold, The People's Hulk, no CGI  required!






See more fun Halloween costumes HERE and see the contest winners HERE.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2013)

Pumpkin carving

Pumpkin Carving, Nerdist-Style ? Nerdist


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 7, 2013)

i think some of you might enjoy this as a dress up idea.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 7, 2013)

lmao. even sil hasn't tried the clothespins.


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 8, 2013)

I was thinking Macho Man Randy Savage





I really want to buy a bunch of slim jims and throw them at chicks. 

Plus, playing a juiced out weirdo wrestler can only be awesome...


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2013)

Family Outfitted in Awesome ‘Labyrinth’ Costume Ensemble

Family Outfitted in Awesome ?Labyrinth? Costume Ensemble


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

I am going as a Democrat... Every kid that comes to my door I am taking half his candy.


----------



## ALBOB (Oct 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>



Is that really your pumpkin?  Nice.  Who's the Van Gogh?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2013)

ALBOB said:


> Is that really your pumpkin?  Nice.  Who's the Van Gogh?



no, it's just a pic i saw online. pretty awesome huh?


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> I am going as a Democrat... Every kid that comes to my door I am taking half his candy.



wow. that's so misinformed i don't even know where to begin. you may want to look up just exactly where your tax dollars REALLY go instead of just barking like a dog that's been ordered to "sic em"

think maybe i'll go as a school teaching nun and bring my paddle to your house.


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


> wow. that's so misinformed i don't even know where to begin. you may want to look up just exactly where your tax dollars REALLY go instead of just barking like a dog that's been ordered to "sic em"
> 
> think maybe i'll go as a school teaching nun and bring my paddle to your house.



No its the welfare system. I dont have and they have... So i take what they worked for.. I can just sit on my couch and collect candy while others work for it. I am actually thinking about becoming a Democrat now, who cares about the constitution if you can live for free. Why should i work so hard to support others?


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

Little Wing said:


>



since when is this the media?






this is what i believe in. I believe in hard working Americans... Americans that strive to better them selves in their country.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2013)

Magic Mike costume...


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 11, 2013)

19 Totally Innocuous Yet Terrifying Inanimate Objects - CollegeHumor Article

19 Totally Innocuous Yet Terrifying Inanimate Objects

Overly Enthusiastic Mannequins


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 13, 2013)

Couples costume ideas


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 20, 2013)

http://guyism.com/humor/27-halloween-costumes-kids-never-worn.html#1-hitler

27 Halloween costumes for kids that should never be worn


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 21, 2013)

Ranking the 25 Hottest Costumes Girls Wear on Halloween - BroBible.com

Ranking the 25 Hottest Costumes Girls Wear on Halloween


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2013)

7 comically large, award winning pumpkins

7 comically large, award-winning pumpkins - The Week


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2013)

A House With Halloween Light Show Synchronized to ‘The Fox’ by Ylvis

A House With Halloween Light Show Synchronized to ?The Fox? by Ylvis


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 23, 2013)

25 Geeky Halloween Pumpkins To Class Up Your Porch This Year

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151627518161736.1073741827.107768866735&type=1


----------



## Zaphod (Oct 24, 2013)

I briefly thought of dressing up as Thor.  Was going to make a mold and cast a hammer with concrete, steel leather wrapped handle, and try to paint Norse runes on it.  But I poked the pooch too much and kept putting it off.  Next year.  That gives me more time to work on the hammer.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

3 Halloween Movies that Disturbed You as a Kid (And Are Even More Disturbing as an Adult) - CollegeHumor Article

3 Halloween Movies that Disturbed You as a Kid (And Are Even More Disturbing as an Adult)


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

55 more clever Halloween costume ideas - Guyism

55 more clever Halloween costume ideas
Clever Halloween costumes : theCHIVE


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 24, 2013)

Epic Halloween Prank by Tom Mabe


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2013)

Best Halloween Costumes - Costume Ideas from Tapatio to T-Bell Fire Sauce - Thrillist Nation

11 legit clever Halloween costumes, from Tapatio to T-Bell Fire Sauce


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 26, 2013)

Wolf suit


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2013)

The Worst Halloween Candies to Get Trick-or-Treating - Thrillist Nation

The 18 worst Halloween candies known to man


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 27, 2013)

America

America?s Favorite Halloween Candy

Chocolate is big business, and Halloween is its biggest holiday. According to a recent survey from the National Confectioners Association, 72% of all candy spending this Halloween will be on chocolate. Last year, more than $12.6 billion was spent on chocolate in the United States, 3.8% more than the year before.

According to market research firm Information Resources Inc. (IRI), in the past 52 months ending September 8, Americans spent $3.9 billion to buy 3.5 billion chocolate bars, bags and boxes under 3.5 ounces, the standard size consumers pick up at a grocery store checkout. Reese?s and M&M?s each accounted for more than $500 million in sales. Based on IRI?s data, 24/7 Wall St. reviewed the 10 chocolate brands with the largest sales during the last year.

The chocolate industry is extremely concentrated among just a few competitors. Each of the 10 best-selling chocolate brands is owned by either the Hershey Company (NYSE: HSY) or Mars Inc. In the past year, Hershey made close to half of all standard-sized chocolate sales in dollars, and Mars accounted for nearly 38% of sales. Only two of the 20 most popular products, Nestle?s Butterfinger and Crunch, were made by another company.

The two companies that dominate this market, Hershey and Mars, have been moving in different directions. Dollar sales for the top four Mars brands declined in the past year. Its worst-performing top brand was 3 Musketeers, which fell nearly 10% from the year before. By contrast, sales of all of Hershey?s top five brands grew over the past year, led by Kit Kat. Sales of that brand rose by more than 22% to over $300 million.

Most top-selling chocolate brands have been long-time consumer favorites. The nation?s oldest top-seller, Hershey?s brand chocolate, has been available since 1900. Only two of the brands are relatively new ? introduced to the United States after 1950. Hershey?s Cookies ?N? Creme, the most-recent top-selling chocolate, debuted in 1994.

These brands not only compete for customer dollars at the checkout line, they also sell their products in other forms. Snack sizes ? miniature versions of a chocolate candy bar ? are especially popular with trick-or-treaters on Halloween. While most of the top standard size brands also rank among the highest for sales of snack-size chocolate, there are some exceptions. M&M?s and 3 Musketeers are relatively less popular in snack size than in the standard size.

Based on data from IRI, a Chicago-based market research firm (@iriworldwide), 24/7 Wall St. reviewed the top 10 selling chocolate brands in the United States during the 52 weeks ending September 8, 2013. According to IRI?s methodology, chocolate candy sizes fall into multiple categories, including: weighing less than 3.5 oz, weighing more than 3.5 oz and snack size (which is excluded from the less than 3.5 oz category). Our ranking is based on sales of candy units weighing less than 3.5 ounces, which includes most standard size American candy bars. Sales listed were based on sales in U.S. multi-outlet and C-stores (supermarkets, drugstores, mass market retailers, gas/C-stores, military commissaries and select club and dollar retail chains.)

This is America?s favorite Halloween candy:  

5. Kit Kat
? Sales: $306.51 million
?Unit sales: 275.88 million
?Average price per unit: $1.11
?Introduced: 1935
?Company: Hershey Co.

Sales of few chocolate bars grew faster than Kit Kats over the past year. In that time, the number of Kit Kat bars sold rose 17.8%, while dollar sales rose by more than 22%. Recently, Kit Kat launched a co-promotion with Google, which code-named the most recent version of its Android operating system ?KitKat.? The Kit Kat brand, owned by Nestle, is popular worldwide. The Hershey Company, however, licenses and manufactures the chocolate in the United States.

4. Hershey?s
?Sales: $324.63 million
?Unit sales: 308.42 million
?Average price per unit: $1.05
?Introduced: 1900
?Company: Hershey Co.

Hershey has been making many of its most famous brands for decades, and it has made Hershey?s branded milk chocolate bars since 1900. Although most of the company?s brands have been around for quite a while, Hershey is planning to introduce its first new U.S. brand in decades in 2014. Sales of the company?s long-standing brands have risen recently, mostly because of advertising pushes. According to IRI, sales of standard-size Hershey?s-branded chocolate bars rose by nearly 8% in dollar terms and 7% in unit terms. The brand?s dollar sales for snack sizes, popular around Halloween, have also increased by nearly 12%.

3. Snickers
? Sales: $456.91 million
?Unit sales: 412.81 million
?Average price per unit: $1.11
?Introduced: 1930
?Company: Mars Inc.

Snickers bar sales fell by more than 7% to just under 413 million units in the most recent 52 weeks available. This mirrored the decline in the under 3.5 oz category Mars faced across all of its brands, for which unit sales fell by 7.7%. Snickers has been around since 1930, and in recent years has made a major advertising push with its celebrity-filled, ?You?re not you when you?re hungry,? campaign. The first commercial in the campaign, which aired during the 2010 Super Bowl, featured actress Betty White getting tackled in a backyard football game. It was an instant sensation.

2. M&M?s
?Sales: $500.82 million
?Unit sales: 435.18 million
?Average price per unit: $1.15
?Introduced: 1941
?Company: Mars Inc.

Sales of M&M?s only trail sales of top chocolate brand Reese?s by a small amount. But the brand lost its position as the best-selling chocolate after sales fell by more than 3% during the 52 weeks ending in early September. In terms of total units sold, M&M?s did even worse, with unit sales down 7.5% from the same period the year before. M&M?s also may not see the same sales boost other candy makers see during the Halloween season. Although it is the second highest selling regular size candy, it ranks only eighth among brands in snack-sized sales.

1. Reese?s
?Sales: $509.85 million
?Unit sales: 407.44 million
?Average price per unit: $1.25
?Introduced: 1928
?Company: Hershey Co.

Reese?s regular size (less than 3.5 oz) peanut butter cups jumped by 7.7% to just under $510 million in the past year, outstripping M&M?s from its top spot as the best-selling chocolate. As a result, the brand overtook M&M?s as the nation?s best-selling chocolate candy. Overall, with Reese?s and several other major brands sales growing over the past 12 months, the Hershey Company dominated the market for standard-size chocolate candy, accounting for roughly 49% of customer spending. Halloween marks a major sales opportunity for Reese?s as well. The brand leads in sales of snack-sized packages, which are often given out to trick-or-treaters.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2013)

Lions, Tigers, & Other Big Cats Ripping Apart Pumpkins & Halloween Pi?atas


----------



## Little Wing (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2013)

25 Cool Halloween Pumpkins Based On TV And Pop Culture Characters

25 Cool Halloween Pumpkins Inspired By TV And Pop Culture Characters


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2013)

Shots From Last Night


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)

Grim Reaper Prank


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 30, 2013)

Dog costumes


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)

Turn Around, A Supercut of Movie Monsters Appearing Right Behind Their Victims

Turn Around, A Supercut of Movie Monsters Appearing Right Behind Their Victims

It?s going to be okay??

Alex Moschina has compiled clips of movie monsters appearing right behind their victims for the Slacktory supercut video, ?Turn Around.? The full list of films in order of appearance is available at Slacktory.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)

This guy's Halloween prank at a pumpkin patch would make you crap your pants - Guyism

Imagine: It?s Halloween. You?re looking at some spooky jack-o-lanterns. And then some dude dressed like a pumpkin monster rises up from the ground and starts prancing around. Pants. Shat.

I think I?d be more horrified that he started doing the YMCA dance. If you?re a pumpkin monster who?s going to kill me, fine. No need to taunt me in the process, though. That?s just rude.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2013)

Best costumes


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2013)

4 Lamest Types of Costumes You Can Wear on Halloween - BroBible.com

4 Lamest Types of Costumes You Can Wear on Halloween


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2013)

5 Halloween Costumes GUARANTEED to Get You Laid - CollegeHumor Article

5 Halloween Costumes GUARANTEED to Get You Laid


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 1, 2013)

Cosplay Friday #49: Halloween Edition ? Nerdist

Cosplay Friday #49: Halloween Edition


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 10, 2013)

How to Make Thor

How to Make Thor?s Hammer Mjolnir From Marvel?s Upcoming Film ?Thor: The Dark World?

On a recent episode of Man at Arms by Break Media, master blacksmith and prop builder Tony Swatton forged an amazing replica of Thor?s hammer Mjolnir as featured in the upcoming Marvel film Thor: The Dark World. He made the sword from steel alloyed with chromium and molybdenum at his Sword and Stone shop in Burbank, California. Previously, we?ve written about Tony?s ongoing collection of custom-built weapons from pop culture.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 3, 2013)

Gregzs said:


> A House With Halloween Light Show Synchronized to ?The Fox? by Ylvis
> 
> A House With Halloween Light Show Synchronized to ?The Fox? by Ylvis



Loki the Fox Jumps Excitedly and Demonstrates What the Fox Says

Loki the Fox Jumps Excitedly and Demonstrates What the Fox Says

Loki the red fox jumps up and down and yips excitedly for treats at his home in the Turtle Bay Exploration Park. Loki?s trainers have been working on his ?talking? cue to demonstrate what foxes really sound like since the release of Ylvis? popular music video that asks ?What Does the Fox Say??


Loki is a very special red fox who came to Turtle Bay Exploration Park at 6 weeks old. He was found as an orphan and could not be released back into the wild. Being so young, he had to go home every night with the animal trainers. Since the ?What Does the Fox Say? video came out, we decided it was an important educational message to let people know what their vocalizations really sound like. Working to put his ?talking? on cue this video shows the first time we worked on it with him. He is quite the character and with 28 different vocalizations, he sure has a lot to say.


----------



## maniclion (Dec 4, 2013)

I walked around with a big bowl of tapioca pudding and when people asked me what I was I'd put a big spoonful in my mouth and then punch my cheeks....get it?


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 6, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/morganshana...term=I am the one who trick or treats#4ldqpit

18 Kids Who Definitely Have No Idea What Their Costume Means


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 8, 2014)

Buffy costume:


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/10/whats-this-a-nightmare-before-christmas-cosplay-gallery/

What?s This? A NIGHTMARE BEFORE CHRISTMAS Cosplay Gallery


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 25, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/09/make-your-own-groot-costume-for-less-than-50/

Make Your Own Groot Costume for Less Than $50

James Gunn?s Guardians of the Galaxy has become the highest grossing film in 2014 so far, and it doesn?t seem like its popularity will wane anytime soon. In other words, we?re all still hooked on a feeling. That feeling is inspiring cosplayers, and more than a few have stepped up to the challenge of joining the Groot ranks. I spotted four different Groot costumes at Dragon Con, and all of them were awesome and unique. Reddit user Tylernator wasn?t at the convention as far as I know, but he?s also made a rocking Groot costume and he did it for only $50.

When I read the budget, I admit that I was skeptical about what he could fashion with limited supplies but I shouldn?t have been. I was wrong. I admit it. He created a fantastic looking costume with glue, wire, twigs and bags, hot glue, an old hoodie, preserved moss, and paints. The paint was the most expensive part of the budget:

Final Budget:
 Glue:$10
 Wire:$6
 Bags/Bars/twigs: Free
 Hot Glue:$10
 Old Hoodie from Goodwill:$3
 Preserved Moss:$3
 Paints: About $30 

Tylernator build the head by using a base of chicken wire, a paper template, and duct tape. He cut it to size, added cardboard for the bark texture, and paper m?ch?d (totally a word) the heck out of it. Paint completed the look. Besides using cardboard, he also turned to nature. Go figure! He used pine bark and moss to add extra Groot-ness. Yeah, he rocks.

See the entire process at http://imgur.com/a/mfD4o.


----------



## blazeftp (Oct 28, 2014)

Going as Adam. Girlfriend as Eve. Basically a pair of leaf covered pants


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 31, 2014)

Thrones cosplay. Well done. At first I thought it was Jason Momoa.


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 4, 2014)

Neil Patrick Harris And Family Once Again Have The Most Perfect Halloween Costumes

http://www.buzzfeed.com/lyapalater/neil-patrick-harris-and-family-once-again-have-the-absolute


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 15, 2018)




----------

